# spining your own clubs



## zaphod (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi, has anyone tried spining your own clubs? Am thinking about doing my driver 3w hybrids and irons (graphite shafted)
what has your experience been and are you happy with the results?? Its cold here in Wisconsin and Ive got to keep busy and re-gripping and checking my swingweights is getting old. Also has anyone had experience with the golfsmith lie/loft machines. Is there reasons to own the pro model vs standard. Looking to adjust my two sets of clubs and my sons ,and maybe some of my best friends if they will trust me with their holy sticks Thanks


----------



## wildwilly911 (Jan 27, 2007)

definetly spine them youll see the difference, the standard loft and lie machine is just fine. where ya from in wisconsin im from new london, and yes snow stinks


----------



## zaphod (Jan 3, 2007)

sorry haven't answered sooner. Just got spiner off ebay and will proceed. still looking for lie/loft bender. 

yeh its hard to imagine golf occurring when it is -16 tonite.

Adams Friendship which is 20 miles north of Wisconsin Dells.

have golfed in Wisconsin every month except Feb. Looks like Feb will retain its virginity again in 2007 unless global warming occurs real fast 

. I golf local 9 hole tract (moundview) and Lake Arrowhead.

You????

so long and thanks for all the fish:laugh:


----------



## wildwilly911 (Jan 27, 2007)

dells uh they have a dandy strip joint there. im from new london 15 mi. west of appleton play alot of courses here theres 10 within 20 miles. ya this cold weather stinks was just golfing 2 weeks ago


----------



## cesc (Mar 3, 2007)

How cold are the temperatures? I saw a football match at 11 degrees celcius...


----------

